# Zerk Issue Help



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Easy fix, just happened to me, get one of these--



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0779JDQ18/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Creekchub (Nov 23, 2020)

Water Bound said:


> Easy fix, just happened to me, get one of these--
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0779JDQ18/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thank you!
I used a new mini grease gun. Guess it was too snug. Any suggestions on a grease gun?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I've never got a grease gun I liked, some came with cartridges other with long hoses that didn't work or wouldn't pump grease


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Get a quick connect coupler


----------



## Creekchub (Nov 23, 2020)

Water Bound said:


> Easy fix, just happened to me, get one of these--
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0779JDQ18/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Does this tool work if part of the threads broke off?


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Probably going to need an "easy out" if the fitting broke off.

Get one of these for tight clearances instead of pushing a typical fitting on the zerk:

Amazon.com: Lincoln Lubrication 5803 Grease Needle Nozzle: Automotive


----------

